# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Библейские законы, касающиеся пищи

## Sanych

*Интересно, а Вы соблюдаете все эти писания???

Бог говорит нам о том, что мы должны и чего не должны употреблять в пищу.

В главе 11 Левита и в главе 14 Второзакония даются четкие правила относительно того, что можно есть, а что нельзя. Это своего рода рецепт здоровой диеты и образа жизни. Та пища, которая разрешена Богом, помогает нам расти здоровыми. Та же, которая запрещается, может нанести значительный урон нашему здоровью.

Законы Бога, касающиеся животных*

*Чистые животные*

Левит 11:1-3 И сказал Господь Моисею и Аарону, говоря им: Скажите сынам Израилевым: вот животные, которых можно вам есть из всякого скота на земле: всякий скот, у которого раздвоены копыта, и на копытах глубокий разрез, и который жует жвачку, ешьте.

Второзаконие 14:3-6 Не ешь никакой мерзости. Вот скот, который вам можно есть: волы, овцы, козы. Олень и серна, и буйвол и лань, и зубр, и орикс, и камелопард. Всякий скот, у которого раздвоены копыта и на обоих копытах глубокий разрез, и который скот жует жвачку, тот ешьте.

Это означает, что разрешается принимать в пищу мясо тех животных, которые имеют раздвоенные копыта или разрез на них, а также тех, которые жуют жвачку.

Разрешается есть мясо коров, оленей, буйволов, а также коз и овец.

В Левите 7:22-24 говорится, что мы не должны есть жира из любого из вышеперечисленных животных, а также из животных, умерших своей смертью или убитых другим животным. Нам не позволено принимать этот жир в пищу, из него разрешается лишь варить мыло или делать свечи.

Левит 1:22-24 И сказал Господь Моисею, говоря: Скажи сынам Израилевым: никакого тука ни из вола, ни из овцы, ни из козла не ешьте. Тук из мертвого и тук из растерзанного зверем можно употреблять на всякое дело, а есть не ешьте его.

Кровь животных также не годится в пищу.

Бытие 9:4 Только плоти с душою ее, с кровью ее не ешьте

Левит 3:17 Это постановление вечное в рода ваши, во всех жилищах ваших; никакого тука и никакой крови не ешьте.

Второзаконие 15:23 Только крови его не ешь: на землю выливай ее как воду.

*Нечистые животные*

Бог говорит нам о тех животных, которые можно употреблять в пищу, а также о тех, мясо которых есть нельзя.

Левит 11:4-8 Только сих не ешьте из жующих жвачку и имеющих раздвоенные копыта: верблюда, потому что он жует жвачку, но копыта у него не раздвоены, нечист он для вас. И тушканчика, потому что он жует жвачку, но копыта у него не раздвоены, нечист он для вас. И зайца, потому что он жует жвачку, но копыта у него не раздвоены, нечист он для вас. И свиньи, потому что копыта у него раздвоены и на копытах разрез глубокий, но она не жует жвачки, нечиста она для вас. Мяса их не ешьте и к трупам не прикасайтесь; нечисты они для вас.

Второзаконие 14:7-8 Только сих не ешьте, из жующих жвачку и имеющих раздвоенные копыта с глубоким разрезом: верблюда, зайца и тушканчика, потому что, хотя они жуют жвачку, но копыта у них не раздвоены: нечисты они для вас. И свиньи, потому что копыта у нее раздвоены, но не жует жвачки: нечиста она для вас; не ешьте мяса их, и к трупам их не прикасайтесь.

Здесь Бог говорит нам не принимать в пищу мясо таких животных, как свиньи, кролики, верблюды и лошади. Это является очень веской причиной для того, чтобы не есть их мясо. Медики выяснили, что подобные животные могут вызывать различные заболевания. Принимая в пищу мясо этих животных, мы подвергаем опасности наше сердце, печень и другие органы.

Свиньи являются переносчиком большего количества заболеваний человеку, чем любое другое животное. Под «свининой» понимаются все продукты, которые производятся из этого мяса – ветчина, колбасы, которые содержат в себе свинину. Медикам известно, что существует связь между свининой, принимаемой человеком в пищу, и заболеваниями печени. Этим заболеваниям подвержены даже дети.

Не имеет значения, в какой чистоте содержатся свиньи, это не преуменьшает риск цирроза печени. Тем же людям, которые принимают алкоголь и едят свинину, следует помнить, что для них риск заболеваний печени увеличивается в несколько раз. Но все равно, основной причиной цирроза все-таки остается свинина.

Более детальная информация и всестороннее изучение вопроса о том, есть или нет свиное мясо, содержится в статье Законы, касающиеся пищи [015].

*Законы Бога, касающиеся рыбы*

*Чистая рыба*

Левит 11:9 Из всех животных, которые в воде, ешьте сих: у которых есть перья и чешуя (в воде, в морях ли или реках), тех ешьте

Второзаконие 14:9 Из всех животных, которые в воде, ешьте всех, у которых есть перья и чешуя.

Таким образом, чистыми в воде являются те животные и рыбы, у которых есть перья или плавники. Сюда входят такие животные и рыбы, как лосось, окунь, форель, мерланг, карп и многие другие.

*Нечистая рыба*

Бог также говорит нам о том, какую рыбу нельзя принимать в пищу.

Левит 11:10-12 А все те, у которых нет перьев и чешуи (в морях ли, или реках, из все, плавающих в водах, и из всего, живущего в водах), скверны для вас; они должны быть скверны для вас: мяса их не ешьте и трупов их гнушайтесь; все животные, у которых нет перьев и чешуи, в воде, скверны для вас.

Второзаконие 14:10 А все тех, у которых нет перьев и чешуи, не ешьте: нечисто это для вас.

Это большая категория, включающая в себя значительное количество разнообразных рыб и ракообразных, таких как акулы, рыба-меч, зубатка, киты, дельфины, креветки, крабы, лобстеры, морские моллюски, устрицы и многие другие.

И вновь Бог не случайно запретил употреблять в пищу эти виды водных обитателей. Медики знают, что эти виды рыбы и ракообразных могут накапливать в себе значительное количество тяжелых металлов, а также содержать естественные отравляющие вещества. Для людей они могут оказаться губительными. Кроме того, нечистые рыбы часто являются источником пищи для чистых рыб, а также животных, мясо которых разрешается принимать в пищу. Мы приносим вред окружающей среде, употребляя эти запрещенные виды. Кроме того, нечистые рыбы часто питаются падалью чистых, принося тем самым пользу экологии. Другая рыба, у которой отсутствует чешуя, зачастую помогает в очищении поверхности рек и озер.

*Законы Бога, касающиеся птиц

Нечистые птицы*

Левит 11:13-19 Из птиц гнушайтесь сих (не должно их есть, скверны они): орла, грифа и морского орла, коршуна и сокола с породою его, филина, рыболова и ибиса, пеликана и сипа, цапли, зуя с породою его, удода и нетопыря.

Этот перечень кажется довольно длинным, но в действительности нам разрешается принимать в пищу большое количество птицы.

У Бога были серьезные причины запрещать нам употреблять в пищу мясо этих птиц. Одной из наиболее очевидных является то, что большинство, если не все из этих птиц питаются падалью. Это означает, что они едят, в том числе, и мясо мертвых животных. Это не сулит человеку, который ест это мясо, ничего хорошего, поскольку их мясо может оказаться источником какого-нибудь заболевания. В их организме также содержаться ферменты, помогающие им переваривать эту падаль и мясо других нечистых животных, которые могут оказаться губительными для человека.

*Чистые птицы*

К чистым относятся птицы отряда куриных, индюк, голуби и голубки, все, у кого есть зоб. Утки, гуси и лебеди также относятся к чистым птицам.

Большинство из других птиц являются нечистыми. Наука узнает все больше фактов о распространении вирусных заболеваний через нечистых птиц. На практике получается, что от нечистых заболевания распространяются на чистых птиц, как, например, в Гонконге, где уток зачастую выращивают рядом со свиньями. От свиней вирусы передаются к мигрирующим нечистым птицам, которые, в свою очередь, являются звеном в цепи питания человека.

Это же может являться источником вспышек пневмонии, начавшихся в Азии. Мы все знакомы с угрожающей пневмонией, которая является обычным явлением зимой, и которой подвержены многие из нас. Чистые птицы обычно не подвержены таким заболеваниям, но при определенных условиях они тоже могут быть инфицированы. В главе 11 Левита даются основные правила гигиены, которые мы должны соблюдать всегда и везде для того, чтобы избежать заражения.

*Закон Бога, касающийся насекомых*

Левит 11:20-23 Все животные пресмыкающиеся, крылатые, ходящие на четырех лапах, скверны для вас. Из всех пресмыкающихся, крылатых, ходящих на четырех ногах, тех только ешьте, у которых есть голени выше ног, чтобы скакать ими по земле. Сии ешьте из них: саранчу с ее породою, солам с ее породою, харгол с ее породою и хагаб с ее породою. Всякое другое пресмыкающееся, крылатое, у которого четыре ноги, скверно для вас.

Некоторым из нас может показаться странным есть жуков, однако, для некоторых людей в мире саранча является частью их каждодневного рациона. Если вы очень голодны, вы тоже можете попробовать. Бог разрешает принимать в пищу саранчу, сверчков и кузнечиков.

*Закон Бога, касающийся животных, которые ходят на лапах*

Левит 11:27 Из всех зверей четвероногих те, которые ходят на лапах, нечисты для вас: всякий, кто прикоснется к трупу их, нечист будет до вечера.

Нельзя принимать в пищу кошек, собак и других четвероногих, которые ходят на лапах.

*Закон Бога, касающийся грызунов и рептилий*

Левит 11:29-31 Вот что нечисто для вас из животных, пресмыкающихся по земле: крот, мышь, ящерица с ее породою, анака, хамелеон, летаа, хомет и тиншемет. Сии нечисты для вас из все пресмыкающихся: всякий, кто прикоснется к ним мертвым, нечист будет до вечера.

Левит 11:41-42 Всякое животное, пресмыкающееся по земле, скверно для вас, не должно есть его. Всего, ползающего на чреве, и всего, ходящего на четырех ногах, и многоножных из животных, пресмыкающихся по земле, не ешьте, ибо они скверны.

В этом месте Бог говорит нам не есть животных, подобных змеям, ящерицам, крысам, мышам, муравьям, червям и многим другим, относящихся к отряду грызунов, рептилий и жуков. Впрочем, многие из нас в любом случае не ели бы этого.

Люди, которые поступают вразрез с законом Бога, касающимся пищи

Многие люди во всем мире принимают в пищу то, что Бог запретил нам. Из наиболее распространенных продуктов можно отметить свинину и ракообразных. И существуют люди, которые принимают в пищу все то, что Бог не разрешил нам есть.

Некоторые говорят, что для Бога не имеет значение, что именно мы едим, однако, это неправда.

Иисус сказал, что ни одна черта не перейдет из закона, пока не исполнится все (Мф 5:17-18). А до того времени, пока все, сказанное в Библии, исполнится, мы должны соблюдать Божьи Законы, в том числе, касающиеся пищи.

От Матфея 5:17-18 Не думайте, что Я пришел нарушить закон или пророков: не нарушить пришел Я, но исполнить. Ибо истинно говоря вам: доколе не прейдет небо и земля, ни одна иота или ни одна черта не прейдет из закона, пока не исполнится все.

Некоторые говорят, что, судя по главе 10 Деяний, нечистую пищу употреблять можно. На самом деле в этой главе речь идет о том, что Бог показал Петру, что путь к спасению открыт теперь и для неевреев, которые до этого времени считались нечистыми.

В Послании к римлянам 2:13-15 говорится о том, что Бог пишет Свой закон в нашем сердце, и спасены будут не те, кто слышали закон, а те, кто следовали ему.

Римлянам 2:13-15 Потому, что не слушатели закона праведны пред Богом, но исполнители закона оправданы будут. Ибо когда язычники, не имеющие закона, по природе законное делают, то, не имея закона, они сами себе закон. Они показывают, что дело закона у них написано в сердцах, о чем свидетельствует совесть их и мысли их, то обвиняющие, то оправдывающие одна другую.

Бог любит нас, и Он дает нам осознать Его законы в наших сердцах так же, как и в Его Библии. Он сказал, что нам должно есть. Так же Он объяснил, чего принимать в пищу нельзя. Мы должны повиноваться Его законам, чтобы быть здоровыми и быть угодными Богу. Если человечество сделает все, что от него зависит, чтобы защитить и сохранить окружающую среду в чистоте, планета Земля станет гораздо лучшим местом для проживания, а люди станут здоровее.

----------


## vova230

Я знаю только одно правило. Нельзя есть неродившихся и новорожденных. Чистых и нечистых животных по сути не бывает, это просто религиозные условности.

----------


## Sanych

А вообще на правильных мыслях основаны сие законы. Мусульмане не зря не едят свинину. Ибо много болезней через неё можно подхватить.
И если внимательно почитать, то всё на безопасности и основано.

----------


## vova230

Да, основа в безопасности. В частности многие постулаты ислама хорошо вписываются в жизнь на момент возникновения ислама. Например многоженство обеспечивало значительный прирост населения при малом количестве мужчин, которые гибли в войнах.

----------


## Sanych

> Нельзя принимать в пищу кошек, собак и других четвероногих, которые ходят на лапах.


А вот медведи интересно тоже сюда относятся????

----------


## vova230

Вероятно да. Медведи очень похожи строением на человека. Давно, еще в детстве видел фильм, где рассказывалось как медведей в лаболатории переделывали в людей и они были сильнее людей, но уступали умственно. И там сравнивали медведя и обезьяну по отношению к человеку, так вот медведь это третье место. в списке: обезьяна-свинья-медведь. Очень даже правдоподобно.

----------


## Sanych

Ну а обезьян то уж точно нельзя есть выходит

----------


## Sanych

> В Левите 7:22-24 говорится, что мы не должны есть жира из любого из вышеперечисленных животных, а также из животных, умерших своей смертью или убитых другим животным. Нам не позволено принимать этот жир в пищу, из него разрешается лишь варить мыло или делать свечи


Вот жир и падаль. Тоже всё логично. Что там вреднятина, что там.

----------


## vova230

Нсчет убитого другим животным мне не понятно. Если это свежеубитая жертва, то чем она отличается от убитого на охоте?

----------


## Mouse

Я бы рассмотривал это как рекомендации, а не как грех, например, если скушаешь свинку. А что в Библии говориться про добавки  "Е"?)) Это было актуально для тех времен.
А про здоровое питание сейчас много доступной литературы.

----------

